# Setting up the permission for /dev/video0



## minimike (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi

On my Desktop I have got successfully get running my Webcam. But currently i havn't the permission to use /dev/video0 as an user . Currently root only has got access to it. I have tested it with pwcview.

```
# ls -ltar /dev/video0
crw-------  1 root  operator    0, 153 22 Sep 03:08 /dev/video0
```

When webcamd starts the device will be created. How i can set up the group of this device? So if the device will be created, so it's not owned by the group operator. A another group will be fine and better for me

kind regards Darko


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

devfs.rules(5)


----------

